# Suspension of driving license



## Wilma Flinstone (Nov 16, 2013)

Dear Expats,

I am in desperate need of advice. A very unfortunate situation has occurred, involving my husband, but it is myself that is taking all the problems that are associated by his actions.

My husband was photographed by a speed camera going to Lisbon airport. He is not a resident in Portugal as he lives and works abroad. He visits me and our children at the weekends. One Monday morning, at 04.28am he was photographed 23km/h over the speed limit. I received the fine, and as his wife I paid it immediately. Unbeknown to me, this was an admission to giult. I will now receive 3 points on my driving license, but more worryingly I will get my driving license suspended anything from 1 month to 1 year.

I have since written to the Police in Lisbon and the ANSR to explain what had happened, along with proof of the EasyJet booking and the car parking reservation. Plus the form of transfer of responsibility of driver. I have had no reply, but I have been told by a Portuguese friend that there is nothing more I can do and I have to wait for the suspension, given that I have already paid the fine. As we are in community of goods, it shouldn't really matter.

As the car is in my name, (as I am the one resident in Portugal), I am seen as responsible.

I cannot believe that this is the system here. What happened to innocent until proven guilty?

I am in bits. I cannot afford to have my driving license suspended. I am responsible for my children and my elderly parents who live close by. I do their shopping, take them to medical appointments, etc. They are 89 years old and my mother is very, very ill.

Can anyone give me advice on what else I can do, or recommend a specialist lawyer in Lisbon? 

i am really desperate and going out of my mind with worry.

Many thanks,


----------

